
37% of Alcoholics Suffer from a Mental Health Disorder - rsandorparra
https://blog.dxrxmedical.com/medication-for-alcohol-use-disorder/
======
lurkingly
100% of alcoholics suffer from a mental health disorder: alcohol addiction.

